# Snow Thrower 247.881723 Serial: 1G197820523



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

I would like to know if this snow thrower is safe to use on artificial turf. I purchased it in 2017 - 4 years before my turf was installed. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

There's probably some steps you can take to make it better for that surface... getting late on the US side so hang on a bit and I'm sure someone more familiar with that blower will be along.


----------



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm glad I found this forum - I just might have more questions.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would feel more comfortable if you put roller skids on, lowering the skids thus raising the housing.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I have old rugs down on my garage floor to cover poor concrete . The 2 stage blowers do not present a problem for me unless there be long threads or tatters and then the party is over ! Watch the transition between carpet and dissimilar surface. This may be relevant to your query, or not. Good luck.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would think old rugs over bad concrete would make the situation worse, .... retaining moisture, no breathing and crumbling worse.?

JMHO


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Any sharp edge on any snow blower will be murder on artificial turf.


----------



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.
> 
> There's probably some steps you can take to make it better for that surface... getting late on the US side so hang on a bit and I'm sure someone more familiar with that blower will be along.


okay - let’s shift gears here. If I wanted to sell this snow thrower what price tag should I put on it? It’s hardly been used since we’ve had little snow in 4 years.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

jessicaanneb said:


> okay - let’s shift gears here. If I wanted to sell this snow thrower what price tag should I put on it? It’s hardly been used since we’ve had little snow in 4 years.


Someone local to your area can give you a much better idea of value than I can way over here in Japan. But prices for good used machines are pretty high right now.


----------



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I would feel more comfortable if you put roller skids on, lowering the skids thus raising the housing.


Thank you. That’s a great thing to consider.


----------



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Someone local to your area can give you a much better idea of value than I can way over here in Japan. But prices for good used machines are pretty high right now.


Much appreciated. Now I’m curious what machine you all think I should have that are okay on artificial turf by design. I think I’m in the market for a new machine.
Should I start a new thread for that?


----------



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

Darby said:


> I have old rugs down on my garage floor to cover poor concrete . The 2 stage blowers do not present a problem for me unless there be long threads or tatters and then the party is over ! Watch the transition between carpet and dissimilar surface. This may be relevant to your query, or not. Good luck.


Interesting - I think this gives me an idea of what to expect where as when I started this thread I had no idea. Thank you.


----------



## jessicaanneb (Nov 3, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I would feel more comfortable if you put roller skids on, lowering the skids thus raising the housing.


Yes! Thank you. I don’t know if comfortable doing this myself but I bet I could learn.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's easy, 1/2" wrench or ratchet, remove the old skids, put the roller skids on. Do a search for Arnold Roller skids, I believe the cheapest price is Home Depot.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> I would think old rugs over bad concrete would make the situation worse, .... retaining moisture, no breathing and crumbling worse.?
> 
> JMHO


Good roof, no moisture from above or below. They keeps the dust down, remind me of dear old Mom, and are kind to the feet.  And they are tasteful Orientals.


----------

